# Prostatakrebs > Diagnostik, Therapien und Co. >  Zellsymbiose-Therapie nach Dr.Kremer

## RuStra

hallo Forum,

einen Tag nach einer weiteren Beerdigung eines Mannes, der die Folgen des metastasierten Prostatakrebses nicht mehr bekämpfen konnte, ist ein guter Zeitpunkt, um erneut auszuholen: Was gibt es für Hoffnung, die Krebs-Landplage endlich gründlich zu bekämpfen?
Da ein Arzt in Hamburg nächste Woche einen Vortrag zur Zellsymbiose-Therapie hält und ich mich darauf vorbereiten will, habe ich erneut angefangen, wieder eine Spur tiefer, mich mit Dr.Kremer zu beschäftigen. Ergebnisse lege ich ab auf:
http://www.promann-hamburg.de/Kremer.htm

Aber der eigentliche Impuls für diese erneute Anstrengung kommt von Berichten, nach denen sich nun auch PK-Männer dieser Behandlungs-Richtung unterziehen und dabei Erfolg zu haben scheinen. 

So habe ich von der SHG Dortmund folgende 2 Berichte bekommen, die ich hier ins Forum reinstellen darf, bei Nachfragen bitte an die SHG wenden,
http://www.prostata-selbsthilfe-dortmund.de/

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Erster Mann, geb. 1936 

PSA-Entwicklung: 1997  3,4 ng/ml; Dez. 99  9,3; März 01: 15,5.
Am 8.5.01 Biopsie: mäßig differenziert, T2b; G3; Gleason 3 + 4 = 7.

2003 Gespräch mit Uro-Prof aus Hamburg:  Sie hätten früher kommen müssen, ich kann Sie nicht mehr operieren; ich kann Ihnen aber einen Strahlentherapeuten nennen.. 

Nimmt dann mit unserer Selbsthilfegruppe Kontakt auf und macht verschiedene alternative Therapien:

Einfache und dreifache Hormonblockade (PSA rückläufig), dann Unterbrechung (PSA steigt), dann ProstaSol (2 bis 8 Tabletten pro Tag:  PSA fällt auf unter 1 ng/ml), nimmt Selen, Vit. C + E, Enzyme, Schlangengifte. Macht eine Wärmetherapie bei Dr. B., mehrere regionale Tiefenhyperthermien in der Klinik Dr. H. (Karzinom wird kleiner).

Beginnt im November 2006 mit der Zellsymbiosetherapie bei HP M.:

Chelatinfusionen zur Schwermetallausleitung, Lebensmittelallergietest und orale Medikationen mit den TISSO- Produkten ProEMsan, ProBasan, Pro Curmin complete, Pro Dialvit44   übrigens die gleichen Produkte, die auch bei vielen anderen Karzinom-Patienten angewandt werden -

Vorstellung im Dezember 2006 bei Dr. B.: PSA = 0,9 ng/ml, Tumor deutlich kleiner.
Vorstellung Ende März 2007 bei Dr. B.: PSA = 0,6 ng/ml, Tumor nicht mehr feststellbar. Macht die orale Medikation zunächst weiter und erwartet die nächste Laborkontrolle ab.


Zweiter Mann:

Mitte 2006: 
4 Tumore: Prostata, Niere, Leber, Lunge. 
4 Wochen Universitätsklinik Essen. Prognose: in vergleichbaren Fällen war nur eine Überlebenschance von 8 Monaten feststellbar.

Beginn der Zellsymbiosetherapie Anfang Januar 2007: 
8 Protokollinfusionen mit einem hohen Anteil an Vitamin C und Glutathion; orale Medikation von verschiedenen Naturprodukten.

Vorstellung und Kontrolle bei dem Onkologen Dr. B. in Soest am 17. April:
Wachstum der Tumore vollständig gestoppt, PSA rückläufig, Tumormarker für die Leber (AFP) von 41.900 auf 38.600 gesunken.

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Nun kann man das natürlich hinwegdiskutieren (erster vorläufiger Erfolg Ergebnis von Hormonblockade und naturheilkundlicher Anstrengungen zusammen, zweite Entwicklung vielleicht nur vorläufig), aber es gibt eben mittlerweile eine Vielzahl von Fall-Dokumentationen bei anderen Nicht-PK-Krebs-Patienten, die zumindest aufmerksam machen müssten.

Und für mich das entscheidende Argument, weshalb sich eine intensivere Beschäftigung mit der Zellsymbiose und der daraus abgeleiteten Therapie lohnen sollte, ist die breite theoretische Unterstützung dieses therapeutischen Vorgehens. Wer sich die Mühe gemacht hat, mal gewisse Text von Kremer zu lesen, oder auch das "Zauberpille 4" genannten Buch von HP Meyer zur Hand nimmt, wird nicht umhin können, von einem Staunen in die nächste Faszination zu verfallen.

Also, macht mit! Wer mir Quellen benennen kann, die ich in die Vielzahl betroffener Diskussionsgebiete integrieren kann, bekommt einen virtuellen Schnaps ausgegeben.

Grüsse + schönen Mai,
Rudolf

----------


## Harald

Hallo Rudolf; 
ich glaube ist ein sehr interessanter Ansatz; siehe auch http://www.hp-meyer.de/htm/frameset.html

Gruß
Harald

----------


## RuStra

> Ergebnisse lege ich ab auf:
> http://www.promann-hamburg.de/Kremer.htm





> Ergebnisse lege ich ab auf:
> http://www.promann-hamburg.de/Kremer.htm


Nun habe ich das Thema Sirtuine auf der Agenda, die ersten Quellen auf der Kremer-Seite abgelegt. Die nächste faszinierende Geschichte, die sich nahtlos den verschiedendsten Bemühungen, zu einer nicht-toxischen Krebs-Behandlung zu kommen, hinzufügt.

Einer Anregung von Dr. Kremer aus der letzten Woche folgend, habe ich einen Spektrum-Artikel von Oktober letzten Jahres gelesen:
"Schlüssel zur Langlebigkeit" heisst er und über kurz oder lang werde ich ihn wohl als pdf bekommen - sehr zu empfehlen.
Auch der SPIEGEL-Artikel vom 11.12.2006 ist zu empfehlen.

Der Reihe nach:

Polyphenole kennen wir ja schon: Resveratrol aus dem Rotwein, Curcumin aus dem Gelbwurz, Polyphenole aus dem Granatapfelsaft. 
Auch das vielgelobte Olivenöl hat weniger wegen seiner Funktion, die Kohlenhydrat-Aufnahme zu verlangsamen, seine gute gesundheitsfördernde Wirkung als vielmehr durch den Inhaltsstoff  Hydroxytyrosol, einem hochpotenten Polyphenol, s.meine AntiOx- und Olive-Seite.

Diese Stoffe stehen schon seit Jahren bei uns ziemlich hoch im Kurs, aber es wird immer deutlicher, dass und warum sie solch segensreiche Wirkungen haben.

Nun kommt mit der Geschichte mit den Sirtuinen eine weitere phantastische Sache hinzu: Resveratrol ist in der Lage, Sirtuine zu aktivieren. Damit kann man annehmen, dass das andere ähnliche Polyphenole auch tun, so Curcumin, das ähnlich aufgebaut ist.

Sirtuine aktivieren? 
Das ist eine derart elektrisierende Frage, dass schon ein Arzt (Dr.Piechot, Bonn) auf seiner Frontpage diese Frage stehen hat: Wie aktiviere ich Sirtuine?

Was ist daran elektrisierend?
Sirtuine sind eine neu entdeckte Enzymklasse, die eine Art Super-Regulation des gesamten Stoffwechsels zu sein scheinen. In der Erforschung, wie es kommt, dass Hungern bzw. Kalorien-Restriktion lebensverlängernd und gesundheitsfördernd wirkt, ist man auf diese Enzyme gestossen, und zwar bei allen möglichen Lebewesen. 

Dies ist der erste nicht unwichtige Anschluss an eine Diskussion, die wir allerdings bisher eher stiefmütterlich behandelt haben: Taugt Hungern als Mittel gegen Krebs? Das haben wir üblicherweise bisher weit von uns gewiesen, ich denke aber, zu Unrecht. Spätestens seit der Insights-Veröffentlichung über den 45-jährigen Rechtsanwalt aus Los Angeles, der nach seiner PK-Diagnose erstmal mit Erfolg ne Hungerkur gemacht hat, sollte dieses Thema auch in BPS-Kreisen en vogue sein. 

Dass Tiere länger leben, wenn man sie auf Diät setzt, ist seit 70 Jahren bekannt. Unter medizinischer Aufsicht durchgeführte Hunger-Therapien können auch Krebs zurückdrängen. 
Man nahm bis vor kurzem an, dass das zu tun hat mit einer Reduzierung des Stoffwechsels. Weniger Nahrung = weniger Energie = weniger Zellteilung. 

Nun ist aber klar geworden, dass diese Erklärung nicht stimmt. 
Atmungsketten in den Mitochondrien arbeiten nicht langsamer / weniger, sondern ganz im Gegenteil mehr. Glucose-Vergärung wird auf mitochondriale Atmung umgeschaltet. Mit einem Wort: Der Körper wird unter der Stress-Einwirkung der Kalorien-Restriktion auf Super-Überlebensmodus eingestellt. 

Nicht nur, dass der Stoffwechsel optimiert wird, die Enzymklasse der Sirtuine werden auch als Deacetylasen bezeichnet: Sie nehmen von bestimmten Ziel-Proteinen Acetylgruppen weg. Wofür auch immer diese Acetylgruppen da sind, die Konsequenz des Wegnehmens bedeutet beispielsweise bei den Histonen, die die DNA im Zellkern umwickeln, folgendes: Die Zellen leben länger, weil die Anzahl Teilungen steigt, weil die Ansammlung von Müll bei den einzelnen Teilungen verringert wird. Also lebt der Organismus insgesamt länger.

Und das schönste an der Geschichte ist, dass wir nicht die Hunger-Debatte dahingehend aufnehmen müssen, wie wir denn eine richtige Hunger-Therapie hinbekommen, sondern wir können die Debatte über den Einsatz von Polyphenolen in der Nahrung und Nahrungsergänzung mit noch einer weiteren Motivation fortsetzen. 
Denn welche Perspektive soll eine Hunger-Therapie haben, sollen wir dauerhaft hungern? Die segensreiche Wirkung der Sirtuine ist nur vorübergehend  - ihre Aktivierung durch den Stressfaktor Kalorien-Reduzierung wird wieder zurückgenommen, sobald sich die (Ernährungs-)Lage wieder normalisiert hat.

Es geht darum, durch Einsatz von Polyphenolen (ich selbst nehme seit Dezember das Curcumin-Präparat von Tisso) nicht nur den Kurzschluss im Photonen-Schalter (Kremer) der mitochondrialen Atmungskette zu schliessen, sondern im Glucose-Stoffwechsel dauerhafte Verbesserungen in Richtung oxidativer, mitochondrialer Verwertung zu erreichen. 
Dieser Weg scheint selbst bei hormonrefraktären PK-Betroffenen noch zu funktionieren  hingegen gibts Schwierigkeiten bei bereits Verstrahlten oder Chemotherapierten, zuviel kaputt.

Good luck + schönen Sonntag!
Rudolf

----------


## RuStra

Hallo DocKremer-Interessierte,

es ist in Aussicht gestellt, dass nächsten Dienstag die Tisso-Telefonkonferenz mit Dr.Kremer zum Prostatakrebs stattfinden wird. Im Mittelpunkt soll die Diskussion der Behandlungen von PK-Betroffenen der Dortmunder SHG stehen.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn der eine oder die andere mithören würden, um dann hinterher sich austauschen zu können.

Das wäre insbesondere dann besonders ertragreich, wenn man auch noch die letzten 3 anderen TKs einbeziehen könnte, die auch mittlerweile im Netz stehen, als MP3-Dateien runterladbar sind - wer das machen möchte und nicht weiss, wie das geht, kann mich anbeamen. 
Denn seit dem TK am 5.6. hat die PK-Debatte im Rahmen dieses Hoffnung erweckenden Therapie-Ansatzes an Fahrt aufgenommen. Aufgrund einer mail, die ich nach dem 5.6. geschrieben hatte zum Thema Hormonblockade und Rolle der Nebennieren-Hormone, gab es schon am 19.6. eine sehr grundsätzliche Einlassung von Dr.Kremer über Krebs-/Prostatakrebs-Verständnis im allgemeinen und Hormonblockade im besonderen. Das ist äusserst hörenswert!! Ich würde sagen: Wenn sich Leibowitz u. Kremer zusammentun würden und diese Behandlungsmethoden im System durchsetzbar wären, egal wie, wäre das der Durchbruch. (Natürlich auch wieder nur eine meiner utopistischen Ideen ... ) Insbesondere im Verständnis der Sexualhormone und was sie eigentlich machen, wäre das so.

Das zweite, was ich mitteilen möchte: Mir hat eine Ärztin 4 DVDs zukommen lassen, mit Vorträgen verschiedener Ärzte im Rahmen des Freudenstadt-Konngresses der Naturheilärzte letzten September. Dort ist ein über 2-stündiger Vortrag von Dr.Kremer drauf, in dem in noch viel systematischerer Weise als das in den TKs möglich ist sein Krebs-Verständis und -Behandlungskonzept erläutert wird, sodass ich auch hier mich unheimlich freuen würde, wenn sich mehr Leute mit den Thesen von Dr.Kremer auseinandersetzen würden. Also, wer Interesse hat, bitte anbeamen.

Schönes Wochenende +  Gruss aus HH,
Rudolf

----------


## RuStra

Auf der Seite von HP Meyer ist ein aktueller Text von Dr.Kremer abgelegt, für jedermann und -frau zugänglich:

http://www.hp-meyer.de/htm/frameset.html

dort dann links auf Dr.med. H.Kremer klicken.

Grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## Strauch, Heinz

Hallo Rudolf,

ob es bekannt ist, weiß ich nicht. Wollte aber darauf hinweisen, daß der Vorsitzende der SHG Dortmund, Ulrich Grosche am zweiten Tag des
"Dortmunder Patientenseminars" vom 1o/11. August im REINOLDINUM, Schwanenwall 34 in Dtmd. ab 15,3o h (also Samstag) eine Filmvorführung zu diesem Thema bieten wird und es wird Erfahrungsberichte von Patienten geben. Das scheint mir sehr wichtig zu sein. Leider gibt es kaum Patienten, die operiert sind und anschließend diese Therapie durchführen bzw. durchgeführt haben.

Wenn ich es eben möglich machen kann, werde ich dort hinfahren. 

Gruß Heinz

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Rudolf,

ich bin jetzt endlich mal dazu gekommen, die von dir angesprochene Telefonkonferenz vom 19.06.07 mit Dr. Kremer anzuhören. Das klingt alles sehr interessant. Wenn jetzt noch die Erfahrungen der SHG-Mitglieder in Dortmund  postiv sind, wäre das schon ziemlich sensationell. Der auf der SHG-Seite (http://www.prostata-selbsthilfe-dort...Inhalt/AkTuell ) aufgeführte, lt. eines Uni-Professors austherapierte,  Patient hat ja innerhalb von ein paar Wochen kein, vorher noch im Ultraschall nachweisbares, Karzinom mehr gehabt. Da das alles von einer Universitätsklinik überprüft wurde, ist es schon ein hoffnungsvoller Ansatz. Natürlich macht eine Schwalbe noch keinen Sommer, also weiter beobachten.

Und, Dr. Kremer verwirft die Hormonblockade als nicht besonders geeignet. Das macht er nicht nur an seinem System, sondern auch am Erklärungssystem der klassischen Onkologie fest.

Für uns (noch) leichte Fälle, heißt es Dr. Kremers Methode beobachten und dann rechtzeitig durchführen. Für die schwereren Fälle, gilt es zu überlegen, mit dieser Methode gleich zu starten. Es werden nur natürliche pflanzliche, probiotische und andere frei verfügbare Stoffe verwendet.

Grüße aus Berlin nach Hamburg

Wolfgang

----------


## Berntt

"9/2006 Thermotherapie und regionale Tiefenhyperthermie: PSA rückläufig, aber keine Tumorreduktion. Schlechte Lebensqualität. 
Beginnt im November 2006 mit der Zellsymbiosetherapie: Chelattherapie, Lebensmittel-Allergietest, Infusionen, orale Medikation mit Produkten aus effektiven Mikroorganismen. Laufende Laborkontrollen" 

Vielleicht hat aber auch die Thermotherapie den Tumor zum verschwinden gebracht. Immerhin war PSA nach der Thermotherapie rückläufig. Dass direkt nach der Thermotherapie mit bildgebenden Verfahren keine Tumorreduktion zu sehen war ist nicht ungewöhnlich, da sich die durch Wärme geschädigten Zellen erst mit der Zeit zurückbilden bzw. in Apoptose übergehen. Auch nach einer erfolgreichen Strahlentherapie ist der Tumor ( z.B. bei Lungentumoren) noch einige Monate im Röntgenbild zu sehen ehe er verschwindet.

Gruss Berntt

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Berntt,

besten Dank für diesen Einwand. Du hast recht. Es ist hier also nicht klar, woher der Erfolg kommt. Die Anbieter aller der genannten Verfahren werden sich den Erfolg an die Brust heften wollen. Und damit stehen wir hier wieder ohne sichere Informationen da. Es könnte eines dieser Verfahren gewesen sein, eine Kombination aus mehreren oder Teilen daraus oder auch ein Zufall.
Man weiß naturgemäß jetzt auch noch nicht, wie lange der Erfolg anhalten wird.

Alles Gute

Wolfgang

----------


## Berntt

"Über 20 Betroffene in der SHG wenden die Kremer Therapie an. Weitere Ergebnisse in Kürze" 

hiess es im Mai 07 auf der Internetseite der Selbsthilfegruppe. So langsam müssten doch die ersten hoffentlich positiven Ergebnisse eintrudeln.

Gruss Berntt

----------


## RuStra

> "Über 20 Betroffene in der SHG wenden die Kremer Therapie an. Weitere Ergebnisse in Kürze" 
> 
> hiess es im Mai 07 auf der Internetseite der Selbsthilfegruppe. So langsam müssten doch die ersten hoffentlich positiven Ergebnisse eintrudeln.
> 
> Gruss Berntt


Hallo Berntt,
ich setze nicht darauf, dass die Dortmunder SHG-Homepage die erwünschte Doku liefern wird; einmal, weil die EDV-Unterstützung dort wohl nicht weiter ausgebaut ist, zum anderen, weil die Dokumentation über die HP-Meyer-Seite laufen soll und läuft. Abgesehen davon haben wir selbst ein Riesen-Interesse daran, herauszufinden, wie man mit den diagnostischen + therapeutischen Mitteln des Kremer-Meyer-Therapeuten-Netzwerks umgehen kann. 

Hier 5 wichtige Labor-Parameter, die in dem Therapeuten-Netzwerk ( ITN ) gemessen werden, zusammengestellt aus Bemerkungen von Dr.Kremer:

1. LAKTAT bzw. Laktatdehydrogenase, inkl. der Isoenzyme.
Da insbesondere ein Augenmerk auf die Isozyme 4 und 5: Die können erhöht sein, auch wenn Laktat normal ist. 4 u.5 sind die embryonalen Isoenzyme: Immer wenn die Mitos überlastet sind, gibt es diese schutzschaltung, deshalb kann man Transformations-Prozesse (wie auch beim Embryo) daran ablesen.

 2. M2PK, ein Parameter aus dem Glucose-Stoffewechsel irgendwo - genauer habe ich mich damit noch nicht beschäftigt -  der auch das Geschehen frühzeitig zeigt und ebenfalls als Verlaufsparameter genutzt werden kann.

3.Homocystein, wenn erhöht, besagt das, dass Methionin gestört ist. M. ist methyliertes Homocystein. Anstieg von H. bedeutet, dass das M.auf einen anderen Stoffwechselweg gelenkt wird. Wenn TGF-beta u. IL-10 u. IL-6 erhöht, dann Belastung in Richtung inflammation, oder transformation.
Irgendwo gibts hier noch eine Verbindung zur Arachidonsäure und der daraus folgenden Produktion von "schlechten" Prostaglandinen und Leukotrienen.

4. IL-6, ist aber auch janusköpfig, immer in die beiden richtung denken , inflammation u. transformation

5. CD4-reg, die reg. Cd4-zellen, die letzte bremsen  wenn das erhöht ist, hat ein krebs-patient eine schlechte prognose
Diese Geschichte hatten wir die letzte Zeit zur Genüge.

soweit erstmal, vielleicht kommen wir ja auch in diesem diagnostischen zweige in eine Debatte.

grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Rudolf,

meine HP hat mir einen Zettel mit den Markern Laktat (Fluoridblut) , Interleukin 6 (Serum)  und Zytotoxische Effektorzellen (Heparinblut oder EDTA) mit der Empfehlung diese Werte messen zu lassen.

Sie meint man müsse stark sein, wenn die Werte negativ sind. Ich habe damit kein Problem, wenn man aPSA von 740 verktaftet hat, was kann einem da noch passieren. Auf meine Frage ob man bei sehr schlechten Werten was alternativ machen kann, meinte sie ja. Lassen wir uns überraschen.

Gruß Hans

----------


## RuStra

> meine HP hat mir einen Zettel mit den Markern Laktat (Fluoridblut) , Interleukin 6 (Serum)  und Zytotoxische Effektorzellen (Heparinblut oder EDTA) mit der Empfehlung diese Werte messen zu lassen.


Laktat reicht eben nicht, wird argumentiert ... andererseits muss man bei Dir  mithilfe der Isoenzyme 4 und 5 nicht nach transformierenden Prozessen suchen, allenfalls kann man am Abfallen dieser Isoenzyme, so versteh ich das, einen Rückgang der Neubildung ablesen, oder?

Die Zytotoxischen Zellen kommen aus der CD8-Gruppe, die Haupt-Suppressor-Gruppe aber sind die CD4-reg - vielleicht sollte Deine HP bzw. Du das Messprogramm ausweiten, zumal Du Immunstimulanz betreibst?




> Sie meint man müsse stark sein, wenn die Werte negativ sind. Ich habe damit kein Problem, wenn man aPSA von 740 verktaftet hat, was kann einem da noch passieren.


allerhand, keine frage. 
aber all die diagnostischen Marker bringen nicht viel, wenn nicht irgendwo ein gesamtbild der lage zusammengebaut wird
unklar ist mir Dein HB-anstieg, s.dort.

good evening, alles wird gut, der HSV siegt ... ,
Rudolf

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Rudolf,                                                                                der HSV ist mir wurscht, auch der VFB. Unter 6 Wochen Keto (zu lange) ist der HB gestern auf 14,2 gefallen. Der relativ gute HB ergibt sich aus der Behandlung der HP vermute ich. Defizite werden regelmäßig korrigiert.

Die Messungen werde ich auch mit den Laborärzten besprechen, erst nach dem Urlaub.

Gruß Hans

----------


## RuStra

So, nun hab ich endlich die berühmte Arbeit gefunden,
die 2002 eine australische Forschergruppe gemacht hat.

Die haben mal genau hingeschaut, was in Krebszellen tatsächlich an ATP-Produktion läuft und woher sie kommt.
Das Ergebnis bei den durchgemessenen MCF-7-Brustkrebs-Zellen war überraschend in doppelter Hinsicht:

Zum einen ergab sich kein wesentlicher Unterschied dieser bereits transformierten Zellen in Bezug auf den Anteil der "aeroben Glykolyse" (also der Vergärung der Glucose im Zellplasma in Anwesenheit von Sauerstoff, das berühmte "Warburg-Phänomen") gegenüber nicht-transformierten Zellen.

Zum anderen konnten sie für 65% der ATP-Produktion keine Quelle finden. Sprich, sie haben zwar Glucose und Glutamin als Haupt-"Brennstoff" identifiziert und durchgemessen, auch noch einen kleineren Anteil identifziert, der von Fettsäuren kam, Palmitat u. Oleat - aber das reichte bei weitem nicht.
Was also passiert?

Kremers Hypothese: Mittels der Oxygenasen im Zellplasma wird ein uralter Oxidationsweg genutzt, der von dem Ursprung unserer Zellen, den Archaea, kommt, die Methanbildner waren. 

Vielleicht, so Kremer, sterben Krebskranke an Methanvergiftung.

Grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## RuStra

> einen Spektrum-Artikel von Oktober letzten Jahres gelesen:
> "Schlüssel zur Langlebigkeit" heisst er und über kurz oder lang werde ich ihn wohl als pdf bekommen - sehr zu empfehlen.
> Auch der SPIEGEL-Artikel vom 11.12.2006 ist zu empfehlen.


für alle, die diesen Artikel mittlerweile gelesen haben:
Ab 1.10. gibts von tisso ein neues produkt, mit dem man versuchen kann, seine eigenen sirtuine zu aktivieren (und ganz nebenbei das resveratrol-motivierte rotwein- bzw. alkohol-trinken reduzieren, denn resveratrol ist der hauptstoff, hochkonzentriert in dem neuen produkt)

für alle anderen:




> Der Reihe nach:
> 
> Polyphenole kennen wir ja schon: Resveratrol aus dem Rotwein, Curcumin aus dem Gelbwurz, Polyphenole aus dem Granatapfelsaft.


und da Curcumin dem Resveratrol ähnlich ist, können diejenigen, die schon länger hochdosis-curcumin nehmen, sich vorstellen, dass sie auch schon was für die aktivierung ihrer sirtuine tun




> Sirtuine aktivieren? 
> Das ist eine derart elektrisierende Frage, dass schon ein Arzt (Dr.Piechot, Bonn) auf seiner Frontpage diese Frage stehen hat: Wie aktiviere ich Sirtuine?


und jetzt schon ein produkt, aus der rezeptur des dr.kremer, verfügbar zu haben, ist ein echtes ding, das weiter hoffnung macht

ausserdem wirds ab mitte oktober das länger angekündigte omega-3-produkt geben, auf krill-basis: der herbst kann interessant werden, nicht nur beim bps.

grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## Harro

*Bewertung von Blutmessungen*

Hallo Rudolf, auf Grund der Empfehlung HP von Hansi habe ich auch bei der letzten Blutüberprüfung einige dieser Werte ermittteln lassen und dazu am 17.9.2007 diesen Thread, den ich leider noch nicht als Link hinbekommen habe, ins Forum gestellt:

*Leukozytensubpopulation + T - Lymphozytensubpopulation* 

Hallo, Forumsbegeisterte,

Hansi, der ja noch irgendwo in einem Ozean schwimmt oder fischt hatte kurz vor seiner Abreise erwähnt, daß seine HP bestimmte Blutuntersuchungen empfohlen hatte. Wer kann z.B. etwas zu:
Zytotoxische T-Zellen (CD3+8+)² sagen? Hierzu schon mal vorab folgender Link:
http://www.uke.uni-hamburg.de/instit...orheft_ZfA.pdf

Oder CD4-8-doppelnegative T-Zellen? Wurde jetzt bei mir gemessen und ergab z.B. einen Wert von 5.3 % Referenzwert <4.0

Bei Interleukin 6 (IL-6)² heißt es bei mir <2.0 ng/l Referenz 4.5-19.8
Hierzu als Bewertung gilt: <15 ng/l (praktisch sicherer Ausschluß einer Entzündung)
15-150 ng/l ( lokale Entzündung (z.B bei Pneumonie, Harnwegsinfektion, Abszess, Weichteilinfektion)
<150 ng/l (Systemische Entzündung, IL-6-Konzentration korrekiert mitdem Ausmaß der Entzündung)

*"Die beste Droge ist ein klarer Kopf"*

Gruß Hutschi

Mein Labor hat die obigen Begriffe Subpopulationen gewählt, die Dir sicher etwas sagen. Wenn Dich die komplette Aufstellung interessiert zur weiteren Auswertung, würde ich Dir das per Fax zustellen, denn das mit scannen und Link daraus machen, beherrsche ich noch nicht. 
Der Wert CD4-8 als doppelnegative T-Zellen ist ja überhöht, wie man oben sieht.
Bei Laktat steht für mich 8.8 mg/dl - Referenzwert 4.5 - 19.8
Der Interleukin-Wert besagt doch für mich, daß es definitiv nirgends Entzündungen gibt?

*"Es ist nicht gesagt, dass etwas besser wird, wenn man es ändert, aber wenn etwas besser werden soll, muss man es ändern"*

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Harro

*Subpopulation*

Hallo Rudolf, unter Subpopulation fand ich das Folgende:

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases...0912121905.htm

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## RuStra

> Ab 1.10. gibts von tisso ein neues produkt, mit dem man versuchen kann, seine eigenen sirtuine zu aktivieren



auf

www.tisso.de

sind die neuen produkte jetzt online, sirtuine, entgiftung, knochenschutz - auch das krill-produkt, das aber erst in november kommt

also, wie ich finde, alles hochinteressant

grüsse,
rudolf

----------


## RuStra

es gibt eine neue homepage zur Zellsymbiose-Therapie, rund um einen gemeinnützigen Verein:

http://www.fct-mbh.de/

vielleicht sollten all diejenigen, die sich für Dr.Kremer bzw. diese Therapie-Richtung interessieren und/oder sogar eigene Therapie-Versuche machen, ihren Erfahrungsaustausch in einer eigenen mailing-list o.ä. organisieren? 
Ich selbst habe diesbezüglich zu einigen Leuten Kontakt, aber bis jetzt alles individuell. Da ich demnächst, vielleicht schon in 2 Wochen, mit Absetzen von Casodex und 5-alpha-Reduktase-Hemmer einen "Kremer-Versuch" starten werden, wäre mir an einem engeren Erfahrungsaustausch gelegen.

grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## HansiB

Hallo rudolf,

der Ordnung halber wollte ich noch meinen Zellulären Immunstatus mitteilen, es wird niemand interessieren, macht aber nichts.
 Lymphos 24 %, war unter Keto bei 13 %
Lymphozytensubpopulation recht gut im Referenzbereich, bis auf die T-Zellenmenge      743. zu niedrig
IL-2 Rezeptor       2,9 (<35 %)  T-Lym
T4-Helferzellen    52,3 % leicht über dem Referenzwert
     naive            71,2 % (25-50) kräftig über Referenz
     memory         25,6 % (40-70) stark unter Referenz
     IL-2 Rezeptor   2,8 % (<11)    T4- Lym
T8-Suppr/Cytotox 10,1 % (20-40) T-lym nicht so schön
     Zellenmenge   111.      (220-900)      noch weniger schön
     suppressorisch aktiv  41,6 %   T8- Lym
     cytotoxisch aktiv      56,4 %   T8- Lym
T4/T8 - Quotient             5,2    (1,4-2,4) sehr hoch

Interleukin-6                   3,3    (<4)  pg/ml
DHT                              63     (36-573) ng/l  für mich zu hoch ohne Keto
Lactat im Plasma               1,02 (0,5-2,2) mmol/l recht gut
(Diese Kontellation weist auf einen erhöhten Aktivierungsgrad des zellulären Immunsystems hin.)

nicht uninteressant:         IgE gesamt 17 (<20) Allergie unwarscheinlich
GGT wieder normal, GPT fällt auf 268, GOT noch leicht erhöht 92, Nachwirkungen von Keto+Volon
PSA 4,81   PSA frei 13%, was bedeutet das für mich nut unter LHRH?
Kannst du was zu den Ergebnissen sagen?

Gruß Hans

----------


## christinew

Hallo, Hansi, erzähle mir oder uns doch mal, wo lässt Du denn so einen Immunstatus machen und was kostet das?
Bisher bin ich da noch nicht fündig geworden, Deine HP scheint Dich schon sehr zu unterstützen.
Lasse uns doch alle mal ein wenig ausführlicher an Deinem Vorgehen teilnehmen, natürlich interessiert es schon etliche, einige Skeptiker darf es doch auch geben. jeder hat doch das Recht auf seinen Weg, aber wenn Du schon so viele Infos hast, darfst Du die Interessierten ruhig weiter informieren,
Gruß Christine

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Hansi,

wie Christine interessiert mich das auch. Welches sind da die Hauptmarker, wo ist da der grüne Bereich und wie kann man sich da hineinmanövrieren oder halten? Ist dies etwas anderes wie TKTL1? Im übrigen bewundere ich, mit welcher Kraft und Geschick Du bei Deinen Ausgangswerten immer wieder eine intelligente Lösung findest, um dem Belzebub ein Schnippchen zu schlagen.

 Grüße aus Rudersberg
Hartmut

----------


## Harro

*Enorme Werteermittlung*

Hallo, Hans, vor ein paar Tagen habe ich mal ähnliche Blutwerte unserem emsigen Rudolf zur Überprüfung niedergeschrieben. Der die Blutwerte beurteilende Professor vermißte die Fragestellung, soll heißen, wofür ich diese selten angeforderten Blutwerte denn benötige. Ich habe aber nun klar gestellt, daß ich PCa habe und bestrahlt wurde. Mal sehen, was jetzt für ein gezielter Befundbericht kommt. 
Einige der von Dir erbetenen Blutwerte habe ich auch dabei: Interleukin <2.0 -Laktat i. Plasma 8.8 mg/dl - Lymphozyten 18.7 % - Lymphozytensubpopulation B = 7 -
(Referenz 5.5. -22) - T-Lymphozyten (CD3+) 66 % (Referenz 52-86) - Helfer T-Zellen (CD3+4+)² 54 % (Referenz 38 -78) - Natürliche Killerzellen CD56+ = 24 (Referenz 3-38) - und natürlich obligatorisch GPT 27 U/l - GOT 25 U/l - gamma-GT 31 U/l und das bei täglichem Wein (2 Viertel = ein Schoppen).
Mal hören, was Rudolf meint.

*"Erfolg hat, wer ihm entgegengeht, statt ihm nachzulaufen"*
(Aristoteles Onassis)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## RuStra

> Einer Anregung von Dr. Kremer aus der letzten Woche folgend, habe ich einen Spektrum-Artikel von Oktober letzten Jahres gelesen:
> "Schlüssel zur Langlebigkeit" heisst er und über kurz oder lang werde ich ihn wohl als pdf bekommen - sehr zu empfehlen.


Hallo Überlebens-Fans,

es gibt jetzt den o.a. Spektrum-Artikel in voller Länge und Schönheit von der Spektrum-Seite runterzuladen.

Nun kann niemand mehr sagen, er hätte nicht gewusst, was Sirtuine sind.

Rudolf

----------


## Harro

*Nachträglicher schriftlicher Befundbericht*

Hallo Hans, heute kam nun der ergänzende Befundbericht wegen der zusätzlich ermittelten Blutwerte. Es heißt da: Der Patient erhielt nach eigenen Angaben im Vorfeld der Blutuntersuchung eine IMRT (Intensitäsmodulierte Radiotherapie).
Der Literatur zufolge finden sich bei Patienten 6 Monate nach Strahlentherapie signifikant verminderte T-Zellpopulationen, wobei hier sowohl die CD4+ und CD8- Zellen betroffen sein können. Der Abfall der B-Zellen könnte begleitend zu einer Virusinfektion erfolgt sein (morphologisch Hinweis auf Reizform der Lymphozyten).
Kontrolle der Lymphozytensubpopulatioen nach Strahlentherapie empfohlen, da ein therapeutisch indizierter zellulärer Immundefekt vorliegt.
*Potztausend*, so was auch noch. Also werde ich in knapp 3 Wochen noch einmal diese Subpopulationen kontrollieren lassen. 
Wer hat denn hiermit auch schon zu tun gehabt?

*"Man entdeckt keine neuen Erdteile, ohne den Mut zu haben, alte Küsten aus den Augen zu verlieren"*
(Andrè Gide)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Freunde des Immunstatus,

die Hauptmarker für den Zell. Immunstatus für mich, habe ich oben genannt.
Meine HP (evtl. Olivenbaum, wäre interessant) beurteilt und "behandelt" die Defizite. Alt. Medikamente in die Infusionen, bisher Ozon/Sauerstoff, aktuell in die Vit. C Infusionen, bzw. zusätzliche alt. Medikamente und Immunstimm. Substanzen.
Die T4 sind eine Untergruppe der Lymphoz. sorgen für die Bildung von Antikörpern. Die T8 reagieren gegen infiltrierte Körperzellen, fremde Eindrinlinge und entartete Körperzellen, könnten besser sein, waren am Anfang (vor 3 Jahren) vermutlich noch weiter im Keller.
Wichtug für mich ist z.b. Selenstatus, bei mir aktuell mit 176 ug/l zu hoch, ich setze für 4 Wochen ab. DHT ist von 19 auf 63 ng/l gestiegen (ohne 5 alpha. R. (36 - 573), sollte reduziert werden, das war mir nicht bewusst (erweitere auf 3HB, Versuch). 
Sehr schön ist mein Lactat im Plasma, 1,02 mmol/l. 

Harald du solltest daran arbeiten, auch die anderen entsprechen einem Bestrahlten, einige wichtigen Werte fehlen. Bei OP. Chemo, wäre es vermutlich nicht anders. 
Mit TKL1 habe ich nichts am Hut, ich habe meine Ernährung vor guten 2,5 Jahren umgestellt.
Der Weingenuss, scheint nicht das Problem bei den Leberwerten zu sein. Bei mir vermutlich eine "Vergiftung" in der Türkei, vor vielen Jahren.

Hartmut ich habe nur Glück gehabt, evtl. auch nicht lokal therapiert zu sein und den früheren Chemoepfehlungen einiger Ärzte nicht gefolgt zu sein. Aber darüber haben wir schon öfters geredet.  Wenn du mehr wissen willst, komm zu der SHG deiner Hauptstadt. Die alternativen Hilfen scheinen auch dazu beigetragen zu haben.

Gruß Hans

----------


## JochenM

Hallo RuStra,
kannst Du schon irgendetwas zu Deinem Kremer-Experiment sagen? Auch wir ziehen diese Behandlung für meinen Mann in Erwägung und haben uns bereits letzte Woche bei einer HP, die zum Meyer-Netzwerk gehört, schlau gemacht. 
Enttäuscht bin ich schon, dass man von der SHG Dortmund so gut wie gar nichts mehr hört. Haben uns damals die Vorträge in Dortmund auch angehört - aber leider, von da an, still ruht der See. Eigentlich schade, denn irgendwelche Erfahrungen wird man ja wohl gemacht haben.
Deswegen wäre es schön, wenn Du zumindest etwas berichten könntest.

Gruss
Petra

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Rudolf,

ich hatte mich noch nicht mit Tissoprodukten beschäftigt. Meine HP hat mal geäußert, sie kennt sie natürlich, sie hätte Probleme mit dem Vertriebssystem! Du nimmst ja selbst Nr. 6.

Gestern haben wir erneut EAV getestet, die Organtestung war nicht so gut. Auch für mich äußerlich sichtbar an der 3 wöchigen, sehr unangenehmen Hautallergie. Trotz IGE 17 und negativen Medikamentettestung im Labor. Ich wollte erneut nit Casodex, den 2 x 5 alphaR.H und Celebrex anfangen, habe es aber sogort bleiben lassen.

Die Testung von den ersten 6 aus dem Tisso Probesett, für mich ergab:
1, 2 und 5 waren positiv, gerade 6 Pro Curmin Complete, das sonst immer empfohlen wird (sagt HP) sowie 2 + 4 sind nicht für mich geegnet.

Ich werde PRO DIAVIT44, PROBASAN COMPLETE und PRO EM SAN PUR einnehmen, die Betellung ist raus.

Mal sehen, was es mir und meinen Organen bringt. Dazu bekomme ich das Mistelpreparat Lectinol, einzeln und gesamt gut getestet, vernutlich supkutan von der Ärztin und evtl. intravenös von der HP. Dazu noch Akupunktur.

 Da werden ja die Prostata, die befallenen LK und Knochen zittern?

Ich wusste gar nicht wie einfach es ist die Zellsymbiosetherapie zu machen.
Bisher machten wir unsere eigene HansiB / HP Therapie, mal sehen.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Tisso Fans,

die Lieferung ist angekommen und was ist zu sehen. Drei Vitalpilze , siehe separaten Shreat und Reiskleie (Bio-Bran, auch separaten Shreat) und viele uns bekannte NEM.

Wir können gespannt sein, was mir die 3 Produkte bringen. Ich werde einige isolierte NEM zu ende nehmen und dann fast nur noch mit Tisso loslegen.

Das Pro EM ist fast vergleichbar mit meinem "Zaubertrank", Hutschi und Dieter haben ihn probiert (hatte nicht geschmeckt). Ist ja auch bittere Medizin.

Ich bin ein wenig enttäuscht, ich dachte da wäre was weltbewegendes drin, aber die Mischung macht es?

Gruß Konrad

----------


## RuStra

> Nun habe ich das Thema Sirtuine auf der Agenda, die ersten Quellen auf der Kremer-Seite abgelegt. Die nächste faszinierende Geschichte, ...


Dr. Strunz, den ja sicher viele kennen, 
hat mit einem empfehlenswerten neuen Buch wieder zugeschlagen. 

_die neue diät - fit und schlank durch metabolic power_
schlank und fit für immer
das geheimnis der enzymrevolution
maximale fettverbrennung sofort

kostet 19,95

Informativ und gut lesbar. Alles zur Fett-Frage, aber eingebettet in die allgemeine Debatte über Ernährung. Und da vertritt Strunz einen modernen Standpunkt, gegen die offiziellen Empfehlungen der deutschen Gesellschaften für Ernährung, Diabetes und Übergewicht.

Dass die Ernährungspyramide anders als jahrzehntelang vertreten aussehen muss, kann man hier nachlesen:

http://www.strunz.com/news.php?newsid=79

Und er bezieht sich mit dem Untertitel "das geheimnis der enzymrevolution" sich auf die *Sirtuine*, die wir ja  - Dr.Kremer sei dank - schon ein bischen länger auf dem kieker haben, siehe die promann-seite

Also, auf in die Küchen-Diskussionen!

Rudolf

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Hutschi, hallo HansiB,

da ich gerade einen einen Artikel in der Zeitschrift Focus gelesen habe, "Die Heilkraft der Muskeln", nutze ich diesen Thread um eine Frage zu stellen. In dem Artikel werden aktuelle Forschungsergebnisse des Kopenhagener Muskelforschungszentrums vorgestellt. Es heißt sinngemäß, dass die Betätigung der Muskeln vielfältige postive Wirkung auf den Körper hat. "Die Medizinerin entdeckte, dass sie (die Muskeln) einen Botenstoff namens Interleukin-6 ausschütten." ..."Interleukin-6 wirkt zudem entzündungshemmend und dürfte ein Grund dafür sein, dass Sport dem Immunsyystem gut tut. Zudem erleichtert es die Aufnahme von Blutzucker in die Muskelfasern und wirkt damit der Zuckerkrankheit entgegen. "

Meine Frage lautet nun, wenn ich Eure Beiträge lese, scheint es, dass Ihr einen niedriges Interleukin 6 für gut haltet. Die Zitate lassen jedoch auf das Gegenteil schließen.
Was ist richtig, hoch oder niedrig?

Viele Grüße
Wolfgang

----------


## Helmut.2

Grüß Dich Wolfgang,



> Was ist richtig, hoch oder niedrig


Es gibt eine ganze Reihe *Interleukine* und welche ist nun nützlich?
Gruß, Helmut

----------


## HorstK

> Dr. Strunz, den ja sicher viele kennen
> Rudolf


Ja, das ist der Kämpfer, Mediziner und frühere Extremsportler Dr. med. Ulrich Strunz:

http://www.stern.de/lifestyle/leute/...nz/590553.html

Horst

----------


## Harro

*Interleukin 6 = Interferon ß2


*Hallo, Wolfgang,




> Meine Frage lautet nun, wenn ich Eure Beiträge lese, scheint es, dass Ihr einen niedriges Interleukin 6 für gut haltet. Die Zitate lassen jedoch auf das Gegenteil schließen.
> Was ist richtig, hoch oder niedrig?
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Wolfgang


Du hast neben Konrad auch mich angesprochen. Mit diesem Thema habe ich mich aber noch nie intensiv beschäftigt. Bei meinen Recherchen bin ich auf sicher allgemein bekannte Fakten gestoßen, wie, dass Interleukin 6 früher Interferon hieß und zu der Familie der Zytokine gehört. Nimmt wohl eine Schlüsselstellung ein im Übergang von angeborener + erworbener Immunität. Das wäre so oder so schon eine wichtige Eigenschaft für oder gegen unseren PCa. Das fand ich auch noch:
Allgemein Interleukin-6 ist ein Zytokin, das vor allem von Monozyten / Makrophagen aber auch von Endothel und Epithel freigesetzt wird. 
Monozyten / Makrophagen sezernieren innerhalb von 6 h nach Bakterienkontakt IL-6.
Gewebehypoxie und Trauma verursachen massive Freisetzung von IL-6.   Indikation Prognosemarker bei Sepsis, Trauma und Herzinsuffizienz
weniger gesichert ist die Indikation bei  Aktivitätsdiagnostik chronischer Entzündungsprozesse.   Störfaktoren Fibringerinnsel in der Probe bei unvollständiger abgelaufener Gerinnung antikoagulierter Proben kann zu fehlerhaften Analyseergebnissen führen.   Einflußfaktoren Autoimmunerkrankungen, Lymphome, AIDS, alkoholbedingte Leberschäden, Organabstoßungen können auch zu erhöhten IL6-Werten führen.



 

Konrad wird sich sicher zu diesem Thema noch melden. Bei dem schönen Wetter geht er immer auf lange Wanderungen, wie mir seine Frau heute am Telefon berichtet hat.

*"Die schönste Frucht der Selbstgenügsamkeit ist die Freiheit"
*(Epikur)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Liebe Interleukin-6-Diskutanten,

hier habe ich einen Beitrag gefunden, der auf das Thema eingeht: http://www.innovations-report.de/htm...cht-35050.html 

Zitat: "
Bereits 2003 konnten Stefan Rose-John und Markus F. Neurath im Tiermodell belegen, dass das von Rose-John geschaffene, lösliche Glycoprotein (sgp 130 Fc) chronische Entzündungen wie Gelenkrheuma (Arthritis) sowie Darmentzündung verhindert, indem es das Signal des Botenstoffs IL-6 auf der Zelloberfläche "abschaltet". 

Da das Zytokin Interleukin-6 eine wichtige Rolle in der Immunabwehr spielt und im Organismus benötigt wird, sollte man diesen Botenstoff nicht völlig blockieren. Es wurde vielmehr ein Mechanismus benötigt, der nur in bestimmten Fällen, nämlich beim Auslösen chronischer Entzündungen, hemmend wirkt und so das ebenfalls von Rose-John entdeckte "trans-signaling" verhindert. Die entscheidende Entwicklung lag in der Veränderung des Zytokinrezeptors gp 130. Das neue, von Rose-John erfundene sgp 130 Fc hemmt nur die Botentätigkeit von IL-6 in den gewünschten Fällen." Zitat Ende

* Ich wollte mit meiner Frage darauf hinweisen, dass es problematisch ist, an einzelnen Stellen im Körper "herumzuschalten".* 

In dem o.g. Artikel über "Die Heilkraft der Muskeln" steht noch, dass Interleukin-6  nach 3 Stunden Ausdauerbelastung eines Sportlers um das Hunderfache gestiegen war. Ich gehe davon aus, dass dies  für die Person von Vorteil ist. 

Vielleicht kommt es ja auch darauf an, wie das Interleukin-6 im Körper entsteht, als Abwehrreaktion auf eine chronische Entzündung oder durch aktive Betätigung, dann wieder im Kampf gegen die Entzündung.

Wahrscheinlich wäre es besser, dieses Thema im antiinflammatorischen Thread von Rudolf zu diskutieren. http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...t=Inflammation 

Antiinflammatorische Grüße
Wolfgang

----------

